# Forum Rules Update. Read So You Know What Is Going On!



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Greetings everybody. Yes, you do need to read this!

Now that we have grown to a reasonable size the Admin team feels its time to just remind everybody of a few basic things to keep the forum running well and to aid the easy flow of all the important information you no doubt wish to impart to each other. We have updated our rules for this reason and they can be found here:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=1

However there are three things we wish to highlight:


1) Probably the most important thing is Spelling and Punctuation. While yes it may be slightly annoying to have to put a capital letter at the start of your sentence and a full stop at the end of it, it really does help to make your post more legible. Plus it only takes about five seconds all up. Its pretty common knowledge that if your post looks clearer and is well constructed people are also more likely to understand it and therefore reply to it. This includes l33t. Please do not post “to” as “2”, “be” as “b”, “your” as “ur” etc. The mods are going to be picking up on this more and more so do get into the habit of doing this. Some Members will simply not reply to a post if there is l33t or lack of punctuation in it, so it is actually in your best interests to post in the "Queens".

If you do have spelling issues (and its no big deal if you do, a couple of our mods have them) then there are a couple of programs to help you out. One of the best is Fire-Fox, a internet browser that has a built in spell checker that works very well. Its quick to download, free and easy to set up. Not only that but it also has many ad-ones which makes it one of the best (and most common) browsers available. 

2) Something that is taken very seriously by the Mod team is asking for rules online. This is illegal and could get our forum in trouble with GW. It is not acceptable to ask for rules, stats or links to rules or stats on Heresy Online. Threads will be closed as soon as this occurs. If you’re seen to be doing this more than once then you may be asked to leave. And that’s something none of us want.

3) Another thing is some posts have been appearing which have been a bit insubstantial. If there is a debate going on, get involved with it!, get in there and try and post a reason for why you have that opinion, not just simply stating it like “Nids suck coz they don’t have tanks”. Something like: “I’m not a fan of Nids because they lack armour, even their Heavy Support choices don’t have the sticking power that something with a armour value does” is more likely to enhance the debate.

We are all here to have some fun and help one another but if we can keep our posting clean then we will all get what we want easily. We are aiming to build a community here so lets all understand what each other are saying.

Many thanks
Heresy Online Admin Team


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

As for the rules thing, what if there is some confusion? Like, about Poisoned Weapons? It's an automatic wound on a 4+, but what if you need a 6? Does it still count? Can we post something like that?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yea thats prefectly fine, but posting full weapon stats like:

"The Fluffinator: S10 Ap10 Assault 55" is not allowed. 

This is also a no no:

Fluffsters x6 @ 45 pts/model
with paper cutting blades and book mark bolters
Upgraded to have 2 paper cutting blades + 5 pts/per model


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Are we allowed to post points like 50 Termies= so many points?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

You can post the *total* points for a unit, just not the itemized point by point list.

So 
"5x BA Terminators w/AC & 1 Chainfist 235pts" is fine Just don;t spell out Squad pts + weapon pts + wargear pts, etc


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Just a note... posting any unit total is fine, even if the unit only consists of the single model...

Special Character - xxxpts

Land Raider Crusader w/ no upgrades - xxxpts

Vindicare Assassin - xxxpts

((I don't remember how much they cost, but posting these is just fine, as they are 'unit' totals))


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah. Just don't post statlines and the like along with it.
"HQ: Mephiston 225" is fine. We're not going to be unreasonable about it. just don't type out the whole armoury every time you post a list.


----------

